# Betta Personalities



## ShadowXene (Feb 12, 2011)

Before I got my two bettas I was always of the opinion that fish were just fish. Boring and uninteresting and really only there as "soothing" decoration in doctors' waiting rooms. 

Boy was I wrong. xD

It's been a trip, getting to know my two boys. Josselin's a little show-off, always swimming around, shimmying his fins and flaring to get my attention. And when he sees me holding a piece of food above his bowl, he swims excitedly up to the surface and wiggles impatiently.

On the other hand, Riemman's more independent. He likes to swim around and explore on his own, and mostly ignores me except to give me a little fishy stare like he's saying "And you are staring at me, why?" I feed him and he just kind of keeps doing his own thing for a while before going to chomp down on his food. He's letting me know that even though I'm the one that provides his food, he doesn't really NEED me. =\

So I'm curious to know if anyone else had any surprises as to their fishy's personalities.


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

My fish vibrant is really weird and he lies on the bottom of the cage and Then he starts to swirl around the cage and flaire his fins


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have seven bettas. seven unique personalities. xD 
Cup, hates me. he seems to hate the world outside of his tank, but especially me.
Zidane's a bit more shy. he tries to act tough, but will run and hide if confronted.
Lulu's shy when she wants to be, fearless when she wants to be. my second largest betta, she actually submits to little bitty Caroline.
Hyde.... doesn't have much of a personality anymore. but, he's still very sweet and loves attention.
Chappy thinks she's a princess. she's adorable, and fearless.
Dante........ is a tough guy, and total lady's fish. xDc like his name-sake. he also gets bored easy.
Caroline's a sweety. totally adorable, and not camera-shy at all. :3


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

My bettas personality is so strange, he'll go face-down into a grass plant, nose pointing to the bottom of the tank and everything xD It makes me think hes dead. He always greets me whenever I come into the room, and will just sit in the front of the tank and stare at things. XD


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Trublion is a total diva, justly named ("Trublion" is "troublemaker" in French) for the fact that he used to make me think he was dead by chilling at the top of the bowl and not moving. We've sort of created a bond lately, though, and now he gets excited whenever I stand up or look at him, wiggling around like "Look at meeee, Mom! :'D" I love him because he's the most active of the three betta I'm currently tending to right now, so I never have to worry about him dying when he's just chilling at the bottom of the bowl.

I have two others, both of whom are new, so I don't know their personalities so well yet. But one of them seems like a future diva. He likes to flare at nothing! The other one is being a mope and I'm worried he's depressed and going to starve. D:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Chappy likes to dive-bomb into her Java moss, burrow into it, and peek out at me.


----------



## ShadowXene (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it's awesome, and amusing!, that fish are just as unique and interesting as other animals. It makes me a bit sad that I disregarded them for so long. But I'm glad for my re-education. 

I think Josselin agrees. He's zooming back and forth, waving his fins emphatically.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I currently have 10 Bettas. 
Abacus is my prince, he loves his floating log to the point where he will give me puppy eyes if I even touch it. And he loves to flare.
Cannibal Johnson likes to watch tv and loves his green silk plant and HATES anything with pandas on it.
Pug never fails to swim real fast up to greet me everytime I look into the tank, he also likes to weave himself in plants. And his mouth is a little deformed so it always looks like he is whistling.
Mandala is a very mentaly fragile boy, he will attack himself if he sees other Bettas. He tries to get inside the siphoner when I clean too.
Caligula thinks he is a tough guy but runs away whenever Gyger flares back.
Gyger loves his brown silk plant and is a real showoff, he loves the camera and dancing for me.
Melvin feverishly builds bubble nests everyday, they get soo big that they touch the lid. He likes to spend his days sitting in his log cave and secretly watching me.
Beau is very energtic, she spends her time zooming around her tank and she likes to hunt her food for several minutes.
As for Speed and Herndon, I have only had them for about two days so I am not sure on their personalities. I will have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## ninapiyopiyo (Aug 28, 2018)

I actually bought my first betta during my first year of college and he was with me November 2016-August 2018. He learned his name rather quickly and I was able to teach him tricks. Super smart guy. Always happy to see me and did his little dance whenever I came up to the tank. However, as he got older, he had no energy to perform any tricks I taught him and he would still come and say hi to me but he couldn't move like he used to. I just got my second betta yesterday and he is truly a scaredy cat. I hope that he'll "grow out of it" because he seems like he's either scared of me or just straight up doesn't like me. He'll only eat if I'm not watching him and it's kinda strange to me.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

I currently own about 18 betta and each one has different personality. i have 3 favorites. They follow me if i walk or play with my finger in the glass of the aquarium. Some of them are very lazy some of them love to explore the tank. I have one that i have a special felling because was a rescue betta from Petco that was dying. I fully recovered and the only problem that i got is that i have to feed him with hands, other wise he dont eat too much and he loves white worms. So my routine of feeding my fish ends feeding this little guy that take some time but i love it.


----------



## m2ddy (Aug 28, 2018)

I've had 2 bettas, my first was named Phil. He was super friendly and outgoing from the start. Whenever I would go near the tank, he'd come up to the glass and greet me. He would follow my finger and was a super curious little guy. My second betta is named Dave lol. He's been kind of skittish since I got him and would freak out every time I went near his tank. But, he's kinda funny cause whenever he finds a comfy spot in the tank after swimming, he'll sit there in a super weird position and start swimming again.


----------

